# Mafia 2: The Sequel [Night 2]



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 1, 2011)

Okie dokie, here we go.

-Nights last for 24 hours
-Days last for 48 hours or until a verdict is reached
-Failure to post two days in a row will get you killed
-Failure to send in night actions two nights in a row (for those who have night actions) will get you killed
-Take nothing for granted in this game
-Remember, I'm very strict about times. Usually.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Wait... Day One? I think you messed up, unless this is one of those "take nothing for granted" things.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Day breaks over the city once again, and indeed the townspeople aren't too happy about having to go about this again.

In the townsquare, they find Superbird, with the red X's on his hands and the gunshot in the head that they recognize so well. However, a disturbing new discovery is made. It appears that, post-mortum, someone carved an "S" into his chest, and notice his liver is missing (don't ask them how they know, they just do). What could this possibly mean?

*Superbird is dead. He was not mafia

48 hours for daytime discussion or until a verdict is reached.*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

lol nice story.
so, any suggestions?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Oh. I see. Well, this sucks.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Red Xs is mafiakill, but... an S? For Superbird, perhaps? 

Plus, missing _liver_ of all things? WHAT.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Cool post cloning bro. But what does the S and missing liver indicate?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

*S*uperbird

And

... Ok, I have no idea about the liver.


----------



## Mai (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

X meant mafia kill before, perhaps X marks the spot, a red target? So maybe an S carved into his chest is from dissection of the liver maybe? Or possibly serial killer, if that exists here.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

...

Mafia Surgon?

...

???


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Maybe pyschopath?


EDIT: Someone needs to link Mafiawiki roles.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Forensic Investigator Maybe for an autopsy?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

*The day has been extended for another 24 hours so that you people can come to a conclusion or something.*


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Forensic Investigator sounds pretty accurate. Because we have nothing really to go on, I say we should *abstain*.


----------



## Minnow (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

I don't know about the S thing. It could be for Superbird, but maybe not.

Maybe a pattern will show up in the coming nights?

Anyway, with little to go on, I say *abstain *as well.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

I think I've heard some stereotype about the Mafia telling people to repay debts by selling organs like livers and kidneys, but it's probably from anime and irrelevant. Not to mention how obvious it already is that Superbird was killed by the mafia. Forensic investigator sounds possible.

*Abstain* since there's no clear evidence to go by.


----------



## Mai (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## .... (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

Might as well *Abstain*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

*Abstain the bandwagon.*

Or, you know what, can't beat em' join em'.

*Abstain.*

Day 1s are boring, so are one-word posts :P


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*



InvaderSyl said:


> *Abstain the bandwagon.*
> 
> Or, you know what, can't beat em' join em'.
> 
> ...


I completely agree.
*Abstain*.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*

You people are so boring.

The town comes to the conclusion that perhaps the mafia has taken a liking to organs, and they sluggishly bring themselves back to their houses to sleep.

Nobody died.
*
24 hours for night actions. Certain people should really send them in.*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 1]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> You people are so boring.


It's day 1 blandness.

Tomorrow, we spice it up :P

Be sure I will bring plenty of these.

*Goes away before she is yelled at for posting during night phase*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Night 1]*

The townspeople awaken once more to find their town square filled with dead bodies. And by "filled with dead bodies" I mean "there was one to the left and one a little lefter than that". The bodies are of InvaderSyl, who has red X's on her hands, and Legendaryseeker99, who the town notices has their liver removed. Ruh roh.

They also notice a nice clean white sheet of paper attached to the town hall door. It read as follows.

"Dear people of Mafiaville,

You all suck at turning in night actions. Especially the night actions I really want to see used.

Please start sending in night actions. From now on, all night actions are required and will target people randomly because I'm starting to get a little PO'd.

Your friendly GM, Blaziking."

*InvaderSyl is dead. She was mafia.
Legendaryseeker99 is dead. They were not mafia.

48 hours for discussion or until a majority is reached.

All night actions are now required and will be randomized.

Dannichu, Flower Doll, and Meowth will die by the end of the day if they do not post.*


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

Crap... @_@

Are there enough people for two factions? One who uses red Xs and one who cuts out livers (who targeted the same person on night 0)?


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

Maybe there is. With 14 people, 2 Mafia factions consisting of 2 people that would leave 4 Mafia to 10 innocents. Any inspectors out there get any results?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

Are NA's still required if you have only a certain number of uses on them?


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

WAY TO PAY ATTENTION, ME

Somehow removing a liver doesn't sound a very Mafia-ish way to kill, but we must have more than one killing role and it doesn't sound like something a vigilante would do either. Hmm.


----------



## Minnow (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

Well, it definitely looks to me like there are two mafia factions, or at least two killing roles, and that they just happened to both target the same person on Night 1.

But that still leaves the mystery of the S on Superbird yesterday. If there were two factions, and one's mark was the x's and the others was the livers, then a letter should have shown up on the new victims, assuming the letters are connected with the killers. 

As that isn't the case, I think it's probably safe to say that the letter markings are either independent of the killings, or at least not neccessarily connected. I'm thinking the S might be a mark of some other role, but it could be something completely different. 

What do you think?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

DERP DERP BLAZIKING MADE A TYPO ISSUE.

Please recheck the day's beginning post.


----------



## Minnow (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

Woah, um. That makes quite a difference. So that should mean that whichever faction invadersyl was is not the faction that kills with red x's, right?


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

...interesting. I think that confirms the multiple factions theory, then, since I guess we can safely assume the red X's mean mafiakill.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

PEOPLE MAKE A DECISION. >:(

Day has been extended for another 24 hours. Lynch someone already (or don't lynch).


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

*Abstain* I guess


----------



## Flora (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

OH hi. Oops. My acquisition of a life is screwing me up.

Anyway, multiple factions, no leads, etc. *Abstaining* is cool with me


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Mafia 2: The Sequel [Day 2]*

This game isn't nearly as fun as I thought it was going to be. ><

PARTICIPATE MORE PEOPLE WHO AREN'T PARTICIPATING please and thank you.

Anyways, one mysterious body fell from the sky. It was the inactikill. Oh dear.

*Dannichu is dead. She was not mafia.

Night actions are now required, you have 24 hours for them. Good luck.*


----------

